

RAND Corporation: A Stability Police Force for the United States (2009) [pdf] - Rod
http://www.rand.org/pubs/monographs/2009/RAND_MG819.pdf

======
nfnaaron
The home page for this document, including links to this pdf and related docs
and pages:

<http://www.rand.org/pubs/monographs/MG819/>

